# multiple births a year?



## stinky (Jun 6, 2009)

I was told, once, that a goat could give birth twice a year. That possible?


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

they can but you would be hard pressed to make it happen. Most breeders who do back to back breedings try for 3 times in 2 years. The biggest problem is to try and find a working buck outta the normal rut timeline. If someone were to try and do twice in one year, you would need to dry the doe up almost right away. Goats can still breed while producing milk, but in order to keep them in good condition to produce healthy kids, a doe cant really afford to produce milk and grow kids at the same time. This is why the 3 in 2 works out better. 5 months for gestation, 3 months for milking = 8 months X 3 = 24 months.


----------



## stinky (Jun 6, 2009)

Actually, where I was headed is on breeding a doe that lost her kid and how long I would have to wait to get her re-bred.


----------



## Dwite Sharp (Jun 2, 2012)

If you care about the does longevity and health you won't do this to her. Give her a break she needs it.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Id still wait the 2 or 3 months and get her dried off asap. Most working dairys who test do so on a 305 day lactation. That leaves just a 2 month window for the dams to grow their kids the final 2 months without being on milk. In your case the math would work out to say you can breed her 1 month after losing the kids BUT and this is the main BUT, her reproductive system needs time to heal and get back into a normal condition. They say no sex for a human mom for at least 6-8 weeks to heal. So Id at the least follow suit with that but id give the extra month to insure a healthy kidding next time as well.


----------

